# Bull Red



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Went fishing at the jetties on Mcree yesterday, for sheepshead. Didn't get a bite at all on the sheepies, and the current was ripping through there pretty hard so we packed it in and headed back as the sun was going down. On the way I decided to leave my little sheepie rig trollin behind me and as soon as I got underway I picked this guy up...Two hours later after a tour of the bay I landed him in front of sherman cove marina. 10lbs test on a Penn 440 made it an interesting fight.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice red, wow did it really take 2 hours, how big was he


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

he wasn't a giant but man he fought harder than any fish i've ever had on, he drug me from mcree to the lighthouse then all the way back up to sherman cove, I couldn't turn him around cause the gear was too light so I just had to wait him out, and when he quit he just floated to the top belly up and i pulled him right in. What he lacked in size he made up for in heart but he was about 38-39 my ruler only goes to 36 though.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice, i hope he swam off ok!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah he swam off


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice red


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

very nice bull red, I like it when they drag your yak around. I fought a big ray one time for an hour with him taking me from one side of the bay to the other, lol.
goodjob


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

While I was fighting him I was sure he was a monster reminded me why I like catching them


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah reds fight hard, they hit with action, thats why i love catching them too. Very agressive fish. 10 lbs test, yeah I like using light tackle, same around 10 lb test with a light action rod around 6 foot for reds. More action.
Ill be there tomorrow and hopefully getting some too


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck I had a fiddler crab on, and honestly the best reds I've caught have been on crabs. Ghost crabs mostly


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job on that one!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

nice... had to be fun!!!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

haha sounds like a great ride for sure...espc since you were on your way out or least a diffrent spot lol


----------

